# CAF Southern California has a new bird!



## evangilder (Jan 15, 2006)

I went down to Camarillo today for a day out with my boy. I walked into the museum hangar and my eyes spotted a Polikarpov I-16! I almost soiled myself. I asked where it came from and all the usual. Well, it's going to be a part of our museum now! It arrived 2 weeks ago via truck and has been getting assembled in our hangar. It should be up and flying in February! More pictures will come once she gets airborne.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 15, 2006)

Evans, whats that red board across the instrument panel in the C46 cockpit for?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 15, 2006)

Great shots as always. 
The I-16 looks great!


----------



## plan_D (Jan 15, 2006)

sys, it's probably to stop idiots like Eric from touching the instruments. Sorry, dude, couldn't resist.


----------



## syscom3 (Jan 15, 2006)

One of those...."hmmmmm I wonder what this lever does"?


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice pics Eric, good to see it being restored to flying condition, it is a great looking plane.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 15, 2006)

Excellent addition to the flight line... More than a few -109's went down in flames because of them...


----------



## A6M3 (Jan 15, 2006)

That happens to be me in the left seat of the C-46! We were working on the hydraulic system yesterday. 

The red bar in the cockpit is the aileron control lock. 

Eric


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 15, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> One of those...."hmmmmm I wonder what this lever does"?



'IF IT'S RED OR DUSTY DON'T TOUCH IT!

Great stuff Eric! Who will be flying the I-16?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 15, 2006)

I was going to say that the red bar was the aviation version of "The Club"!  I know better than to touch the stuff in there, at least the important controls anyway. 

I am not sure who will be flying the Polikarpov yet, but the guy who sponsored the Martlett is sponsoring the I-16. I hope to see it up flying soon.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 15, 2006)

Awesome pics up there! YOu guys look like you had a good time.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 15, 2006)

Yep, we always do. All the folks at the museum love Jacob also. He is the only one of the family that can be down there all day and not be bored. This was the first time he got to see the Mitchell fly. He loved it! A chip off the old block.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 16, 2006)

Well hes getting started in the right direction!


----------



## ollieholmes (Jan 19, 2006)

So where did it come from? New Zealand?


----------



## evangilder (Jan 19, 2006)

No, it was down in Texas at the CAF Headquarters for quite a while. I think it was awaiting a wing to sponsor it. We got very lucky to get it.


----------



## A6M3 (Jan 20, 2006)

It was restored in New Zealand. Came to the USA in the year 2000 when it was donated to the CAF. It has been at Midland, Texas until now. Carter Teeters has been flying it for the past few years and will continue to fly it.

Eric


----------



## evangilder (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey Eric, do you know if anyone else is going to fly it as well?


----------



## A6M3 (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't know if anyone else will fly it. 

I think most pilots are afraid to fly the Polikarpov, or as I call it "the ground looper". From what I hear it is a difficult plane to handle on the ground, including takeoff and landing. Especially landing, if you don't land just right it can swerve off the runway, or clip a wingtip, etc. 

Eric


----------



## evangilder (Jan 20, 2006)

Yikes, I also heard that if you go into a turn too aggressively, it will spin pretty quick. I don't know about you, but I would think twice before flying that one. Maybe more than twice! It kind of makes me think of a cross between a Gee Bee racer and a Brewster Buffalo.


----------



## ollieholmes (Jan 21, 2006)

evangilder said:


> Yikes, I also heard that if you go into a turn too aggressively, it will spin pretty quick. I don't know about you, but I would think twice before flying that one. Maybe more than twice! It kind of makes me think of a cross between a Gee Bee racer and a Brewster Buffalo.



i would think the forward vision is seriously limited. I would think it must be even worse than the Spitfire.

Sounds more like the Dh66 comet racer to me. Aparently they dont fly it as not one of the pilots at shuttleworth has kept his twin rating up to date    
Id love to see that flying again. But to be fair it was only designed to be flown once and the shear fact she is still around is a miricle.


----------

